# Ditch the wisdom teeth = acquire two cats!



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I was allergic to cats for years, and thought I'd never own anything besides fish. (I'm gone too much to have a dog.) But back in October I got my wisdom teeth pulled, and later that week I ended up at my shelter mom's house to meet Fern and Fergie. Previously, I would have been miserable within ten minutes, since there were 35 cats in that house and it never took much to set off an allergic reaction. An hour and a half later, I left with just sniffles, and a heavy dose of amazement. We tried a second visit a week later, with the same result, and I also made sure to rub my eyes, stick my nose in their fur, get scratched, and do everything that had always caused a reaction before. Somehow, getting my wisdom teeth pulled cured my cat allergy! So we got our house set up for kitties, and a week later the girls came to us for a trial fostering before we committed to adoption. We took it slow, and didn't allow them in our bedroom for a while, and over the course of the next two weeks I went from slight sniffles to no reaction at all. After about a month we officially adopted them, and I still marvel when I think about how miserable cats used to make me, and how I now have two running around my home. It's been about four months now, and they sleep with us most nights and I have no allergy issues. While they do seem to be low on the allergen scale, based on the slight reactions of guests with allergies, it's not just them. I used to have a horrible reaction to my brother's two cats, and couldn't visit without taking allergy medication first. Now I can go over there and play with his cats for hours with no problems! 

I did talk to the oral surgeon who pulled my teeth about this - he said that there can certainly be physiological changes in the body after a traumatic experience, but he's never heard of this particular scenario! But who cares! Now I have two beautiful kitties who I love so much!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! Best recommendation for having teeth pulled that I've ever heard! :lol:


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe it is not just the teeth. I have heard the physiology of your body completely changes every seven years. When I was a kid I had hay fever so severe I could hardly function between August 15th and the first frost. Now it is all gone. 
Anyway, fantastic that you are no longer allergic to cats!!!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I wonder why the teeth pulling had that effect? It's great news for you  Allergies must be miserable, especially when they prevent you from getting to know our furry friends.

seashell


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

katlover13 said:


> Maybe it is not just the teeth. I have heard the physiology of your body completely changes every seven years. When I was a kid I had hay fever so severe I could hardly function between August 15th and the first frost. Now it is all gone.
> Anyway, fantastic that you are no longer allergic to cats!!!


It's interesting that you mention that, because I went from non-allergic to very allergic when I was in college, although we're talking about nine years ago that the change happened. And this time it was practically overnight - I was at my brother's house a couple weeks before getting my teeth pulled, and still very allergic. Then three days post-pull, I meet 35 cats and no problems!


----------

